# Nude Photography



## Ricardo (May 13, 2005)

Hey all, i was wondering has anyone got any tips for nude portrait photography as i am very keen to get started in this field and would appreciate any help that you could offer me. It could be anything from models to cameras to locations. Any help would be gratefully appreciated.

Many Thanks all

Ricardo

Please PM me with any tips also if anyone has any examples of this area of photography that they have produced i would be very keen to see them and learn how they were created.

Thanks again


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 13, 2005)

When you say 'nude portrait photography' what exactly did you have in mind?
If you could be more specific about the sort of picture you wanted to take then you would get more specific answers.
Glamour? Art? Porn? Working in a nudist camp?


----------



## Christie Photo (May 13, 2005)

Ricardo said:
			
		

> Please PM me with any ... examples of this area of photography that they have produced i would be very keen to see them and learn how they were created.




uhh...  yeah...  I'll fire those right off to ya.


----------



## Ricardo (May 13, 2005)

LOOKING TO DO GLAMOUR


----------



## KevinR (May 13, 2005)

You don't have to yell.

Just looks a little funny that in your very first post, your wanting nude shots PMed to you. You could try an introduction for your first post.

There are quite a few books on glamour photography. My suggestion would be to get some, then we would be happy to answer questions you may have.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (May 13, 2005)

ROFLMAO!

Funny thread!


----------



## lazarus219 (May 13, 2005)

for clean nude- simplicity is the best thing
if your working in the studio- try a bright background with the subject in the middle of the frame, 
or try shooting B&W with directional lighting to throw a bit of your subject into shadow, 
i have a few books around that have good articles in them about nudes- ill havew a look through them again tonight and see if i can find any that are worth recomending


----------



## tranceplant (May 13, 2005)

get a nice chick, it will keep you interested!


----------



## JohnMF (May 13, 2005)

I recommend "Razzle" as a good read on the subject


----------



## Patrick (May 13, 2005)

tranceplant said:
			
		

> get a nice chick, it will keep you interested!


 
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :smileys: :cheers:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 13, 2005)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> I recommend "Razzle" as a good read on the subject


A little bit more upmarket might be better. I find Reader's Wive's frightening. Perhaps Men Only?


----------



## Rob (May 14, 2005)

Readers Wives has to be the funniest photography thing ever. It's on a par with the Star Wars kid, in that it makes you cringe, but you can't stop looking.

How about the Pirelli calendar - top photographers using top kit and top models in top locations. Outdoor nude photography is so difficult and yet they manage (usually) to strike a good balance between glamour, sex and art. Shame they all end up on garage walls!


----------



## Canon Fan (May 14, 2005)

The key to nude photography is to have the model take thier clothes off 

This will improve even the most novice nude photo's :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (May 14, 2005)

I know I know I know!!!! Take some male nude photos and post here  It will be a great success here


----------



## FlashPhoto (May 29, 2005)

(1)  Nudist Resorts usually forbid photo-taking.

(2)  I'm a wedding photographer who has done a lot of arty nudes for brides who want them as wedding/Christmas/Valentines Day presents for their husbands-to-be.

(3)  I personally like suggestive rather than blatant sexuality.  Normally the model herself is totally nude, which the viewer can easily tell, but partially covered in some sexy way for the photo.

I did a nude shoot two days ago outdoors in a mountain forest.  Camera: Nikon F-100, lens Nikon 85mm, F5.6, soft-effects #3 filter for some shots, tripod, with and without fill-flash, film NPH 400 color print (my standard wedding film in 35mm).  This is my usual outdoor nude equiptment.

A few days prior I did an outdoor nude shoot involving a bride-to-be astride her boyfriend's Harley.  Same equipment, except I substituted a star filter for the soft-effects filter.

Since my models are paying me, instead of the other way around, I'm stuck doing what they want.....to a point.

The object (in my case) is to make average girls look like Playboy Centerfolds.  Not easy!  They are sent to a hair and make-up stylist first, and are requested to arrive wearing loose clothing so we don't have to wait for skin marks to fade.  They are also requested to bring any props they want to try.

It's a lot of hard work, but I make $1,000.00 per day doing it. (That's 1k per day net, typically for wedding, reception and nude glamour shoot.)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 30, 2005)

FlashPhoto said:
			
		

> I make $1,000.00 per day doing it. (That's 1k per day net, typically for wedding, reception and nude glamour shoot.)


I used to make that a day doing photography 25 years ago! Looks like fees haven't kept rise with inflation.


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I know I know I know!!!! Take some male nude photos and post here  It will be a great success here



>_<; Geh, ew. Being a guy, I say; "Haha.... No." <_<;;


----------



## Xmetal (May 30, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I know I know I know!!!! Take some male nude photos and post here  It will be a great success here



You hold the camera and i'll bet MD will be literally ripping his clothes off for you!


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

Meh heh... That's pretty wrong, dude. XP But, funny, nonetheless.


----------



## Ultimate Garage Band (May 30, 2005)

Man, I run so many lights in my studio that it turns the joint into a giant EasyBake oven so I always shoot nekkid.  That's what you're asking about, right?


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

A giant EasyBake oven..... *fantasizes* Woah... That'd be extremely awesome for baking huge cookies.


----------



## Ultimate Garage Band (May 30, 2005)

In reality, I'm blessed w/an entirely second air conditioning system so that when I fire up the lights, that system kicks in.  The main thermostat for my suite is located 2 suites down the hall.  Not meaning to hijack the thread or anything.


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

Naw, not at all. You must be a professional, working with all the lights and suites, though; am I right?


----------



## Ultimate Garage Band (May 30, 2005)

Not entirely.  Certainly photography is paramount to me earning my income, but it's not the means of it.   I'm asking some questions of my own in this thread:

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22927


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

Hn, okay, I'll check that out...


----------



## probe1957 (May 31, 2005)

Ricardo said:
			
		

> Any help would be gratefully appreciated.



The very first thing you want to do is make a pass at your model.  The cruder the better.  Trust me, she will love it.


----------



## MDowdey (May 31, 2005)

this thread is like my dads el-camino...going nowhere fast.


closed.


----------

